# Superquinn sausages



## TarfHead (8 Aug 2013)

Much of the reaction I have read to yesterday's news, about Superquinn being rebranded as SuperValu, centres on the future of the Superquinn sausage.

Is it a significantly better sausage than other Irish made ones ?

Or is this just more of those assumptions that people take as an act of faith, like the best chips are in X, the best 99s are in Y and the best pint is in Z.

There's a Superquinn close to where I live, but so too is there a LIDL and a local craft butcher, both of which offer sausages that are of a high quality.


----------



## vandriver (8 Aug 2013)

Yes


----------



## Emma1980 (8 Aug 2013)

Superquinn sausages.....they are just the nicest


----------



## Ceist Beag (8 Aug 2013)

Personally I think there are nicer brands out there (Rudds and Truly Irish would be my own favs) but obviously it has a strong brand identity so I've no doubt they will be kept on by Supervalu. Superquinn has been in steady decline since Feargal sold it unfortunately as it was a great store under his charge.


----------



## Purple (8 Aug 2013)

I like the Tesco Cumberland sausages. I find the Superquinn ones nice, but a bit bland.


----------



## DB74 (8 Aug 2013)

Superquinn sausages are better than most (if not all) others IMO


----------



## WizardDr (8 Aug 2013)

is this a Dublin thing? Though from a national point of view the decline in sales (and overall consumer spending still falling) ..and here we are - on about sausages!


----------



## DerKaiser (9 Aug 2013)

Superquinn sausages are quite good but Supervalu ones are up there with them. I agree that much of the perceived premium in superquinn goods is in people's heads. Sad to see them go though.


----------



## Tintagel (9 Aug 2013)

DerKaiser said:


> I agree that much of the perceived premium in superquinn goods is in people's heads.



On the radio yesterday it said that Larry Goodman produces the Superquinn sausage. I always remember Fergal Quinn saying on a TV programme that people didn't mind paying a few cents more for fresher produce. It didn't explain why his tinned goods were a few cents more as well though!

I live in Blackrock beside a Superquinn but I have to say that I have only ever been in the shop about 20 times in 20 years.

Even with Musgraves owning the Superquinn in Blackrock for some time I noticed that it's prices were still Superquinn prices.

I like SuperValu and do about 30% of my shop there and will be happy to use the Blackrock rebranded outlet provided they drop the Superquinn prices.


----------



## huskerdu (9 Aug 2013)

Superquinn sausages are very good, but there are not the only good sausages available. As the OP says, lots of craft butchers have good sausages. 

Lidl premium sausages were lovely, until Olhausens #( who made them) closed and the current Lidl sausages are very poor, IMHO. 

Cheap sausages can be vile, its worth buying quality ones.


----------



## michaelm (9 Aug 2013)

Superquinn sausages were previously made in-store but they are now made by Larry Goodman's ABP Meats.  The fuss is unwarranted.  Whatever about the interweb, this shouldn't be a mainstream media story.


----------



## ajapale (10 Aug 2013)

Hats off to the Supervalu PR spindoctors who managed to divert all the discussion (redundancies, store closures, reduction in quality/service) into the trivial matter of (outsourced) sausages!


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Aug 2013)

huskerdu said:


> Lidl premium sausages were lovely, until Olhausens #( who made them) closed and the current Lidl sausages are very poor, IMHO.



I was just about to say that Olhausen are the only sausages that I like the taste of and they are currently available in Dunnes.  Used to love O'Gorman sausages but they disappeared many moons ago.


----------



## STEINER (10 Aug 2013)

I like the Superquinn sausages.  They are a good basic standard sausage, firm, meaty, tasty etc.  Like anything else, I get get fed up eating them week after week, so any good local butchers will always do a decent sausage IMO.  I will miss SQ in Lucan when it rebrands to Supervalu. It is a busy store in Lucan. Hopefully the very high standard fish counter won't disappear or the good corned beef for boiling.  Dunno anything really about Supervalu.  A new SV has opened down the road in Celbridge last week.


----------



## TarfHead (12 Aug 2013)

ajapale said:


> Hats off to the Supervalu PR spindoctors who managed to divert all the discussion (redundancies, store closures, reduction in quality/service) into the trivial matter of (outsourced) sausages!


 
I was on holidays in Skibbereen two weeks ago and the SV there is at least as good as my local SQ, and the one in Clonakilty is rated higher.

It's not a given that SV is always of a lower standard than SQ. Local management, or the franchose owner, is important.


----------



## Marion (12 Aug 2013)

Superquinn needs to up its game.

I would love to manage my local Superquinn.  There are too many lazy-looking staff who have no sense of what needs to be done - this includes management. They are nice/pleasant but more than that is required to run an efficient/profitable business.

I love the honey and mustard Superquinn sausages.

Marion


----------



## amtc (24 Aug 2013)

We were brought on a school tour to see the sausages being made about 1980 (I think it was on the way to our First Confession!)   - obviously in Blanchardstown we didn't get out much. 

The one there was re-branded and I was not impressed. The slogan used to be 'come for the prices, and stay for the service'. Neither was great. Cheap lino had replaced the floor, range was really poor and quite a lot on and very near its sell by date. 

Manager was in school with me, and he apologised but still - milk on sale on day of going out of date!

Shopped in Tesco this week.


----------



## ajapale (24 Aug 2013)

You had a bad experience in back in 1980 (rebranded sausages, nearly out of date milk, cheap lino, poor prices, poor sevice, poor range etc) and you wait over 30 years to switch to an alternative -Tesco?



amtc said:


> We were brought on a school tour to see the sausages  being made about 1980 (I think it was on the way to our First  Confession!)   - obviously in Blanchardstown we didn't get out much.
> 
> The one there was re-branded and I was not impressed. The slogan used to  be 'come for the prices, and stay for the service'. Neither was great.  Cheap lino had replaced the floor, range was really poor and quite a lot  on and very near its sell by date.
> 
> ...


----------



## amtc (24 Aug 2013)

You misunderstand me...all these experiences (apart from the 1980 school tour) were in the last month.


----------

